
Little Vehicles (including E-Scooters) Can Help Heal Car-Centric Cities - jseliger
https://la.streetsblog.org/2019/01/30/little-vehicles-including-e-scooters-can-help-heal-car-centric-cities/
======
bluGill
I woke up this morning and it was -25f (-30c). Just the walk from my parking
spot to the door as cold. How does your little vehicle solve this problem.

This is actually a real question, I just moved, my commute it now <5km and my
car doesn't make sense. However what can I use instead? I'm trying to find a
good option.

